# ADJ Full Suspension KIT any good?? New to 350Z



## djkapeesh (Feb 23, 2017)

Before anyone says google,
I have tried googling this but nobody has reviewed or tried this kit

Background,
Purchased a 350Z 2004 Saturday night
I got a great price despite the carfax history showing a theft during first owner, and the guys son drifting and crashing the car in 2012.
There was a slight mileage discrepancy where the car says 66k miles but the title said 77k miles. I was told they registered it every year without checking mileage
Car seems to have been sitting since 2013-14

Long story short, I need the lower right control arm (other replaced after accident) and sway bar bushings. I would like to swap the whole suspension where possible for something more track oriented. My idea was a track car/ street car with mostly suspension upgrades.

So here is the main question
Has anyone ever had any experience with Speedracer.com
RED FRONT LOWER CONTROL ARM+UPPER ARM+ADJ.SUSPENSION FIT 03-07 NISSAN 350Z COUPE
*Price $660*

The suspension is obviously very cheap but is it any good? Aluminum bushings are probably very cheap and will need lube but the kit comes with camber and adjustable coils
Any places I can get a good deal on these parts in a bundle?

My main car is a 2012 135i so this is my first JAP car. I usually deal in german :/.

I cannot post links so here is the description
_Exact Fit And 100% Money Back Guarantee

Application
For 2003-2007 Nissan 350Z 2D ONLY
2003-2004 Base Coupe 2D
2003-2004 Touring Coupe 2D
2003-2004 Track Coupe 2D 
2003-2004 Performance Coupe 2D
2003-2004 Enthusiast Coupe 2D
2004 Enthusiast/Touring Convertible 2D
3.5L V6 DOHC Naturally Aspirated Engine ONLY
Please check the details with the compatibility chart.



100% Brand New, Never Used or Installed 
1 Pair Front lower control arm
Made from the Highest Quality Aluminum

Designed as a Factory Replacement (No Modification Needed)

Lightweight design

Improves front suspension, handling, predicatable response and even prevents premature tire wearing.

One set includes two pieces, both left and right.



1 Pair Front upper camber arm

Made from High Quality Steel

Front Camber Kits, both left and right

Allow approximately -3 to +3 degree of adjustment

Adjustable Length for Camber and Track-Width

Racing Ball Joint Includes

One set includes two pieces, both left and right.



1 Set Adjustable Coilover Suspension Kit

Adjustable Damper

1-5 Track/Auto Cross

6-11 Mountain/Aggressive Street

12-16 Daily Street

Single-Cylinder Design

2 Door ONLY

Aluminum Pillow Ball Upper Mount,Brackets

Aggressive Spring Rates

Front 10KG/MM 

Rear 7KG/MM

Adjustable Ride Height or Low

One set includes front right, front left,rear right and rear left sides.



Exactly Same as the Picture _


----------

